# Sanmar PSST is a form of extortion



## Jack Bauer (May 15, 2014)

Have you heard about Sanmar PSST program. Some of my customers have and are asking me if I am signing up for it. 
It seems that Sanmar has a new program that the screen printers and embroiderers (we) send Sanmar serious money $100.00 or more per week, $5200.00 per year. Paying that enables our customers to get free shipping on all their orders, not just orders over $200.00. So in effect the decorators are now paying for the shipping of our customers garments from Sanmar.
Here is the kicker, Sanmar is sending their sales reps around promoting the decorators who have signed up for the program. Kinda like extortion. If you don't sign up. You don't get recommended by Sanmar's sales reps.
You can't make it up.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

So why would my customers be ordering from Sanmar?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

As Binki mentioned - I'm a bit confused why your customers would contact sanmar, or even know that they are one of your wholesalers?


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 15, 2014)

I just assumed most printers did at least some contract work. If your contract customers were drop shipping garments from Sanmar for you to print. You may want to pay up. Sanmar is pushing there psst paying customers.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Check on that. We don't worry about our contract guys. They bring us a bunch of seconds from downtown LA so there is no spiff there. We really want retail, not contract. 

We do some contract work but we fire several of them each year because they are PITA's.


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

If your contract customer orders aren't large enough to meet
the $200 free freight they shouldn't be a contract customer.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

crazymike said:


> If your contract customer orders aren't large enough to meet
> the $200 free freight they shouldn't be a contract customer.


My thoughts exactly, Mike. At least the way my business operates. Unless the customer has their own special shirts they want printed....


----------

